# USB Anschlüsse



## SnowLady (11. März 2004)

Hallo!

Als ich heute meinen Scanner anschließen wollte, stellte ich mit Erschrecken fest, dass mein PC seit dem Formatiern die USB Anschlüsse noch gar nicht erkannt hat. Ich hab zur Zeit Windows98 drauf. Wie kann die USB Anschlüsse zur Hardware hinzufügen, um dann meinen Scanner dort anschließen zu können?

Vielen Dank schon mal, SnowLady


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

*usb*

die nötigen Treiber müßtest du auf der CD deines Motherboards finden.


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Hi,

Du brauchst dazu die Treiber CD, die bei deinem Mainboard dabei war. CD einlegen und unter Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerungen - Hardware - Gerät hinzufügen bzw. Problem beheben - hier sollten deine Anschlüsse gefunden werden. Falls nicht, kannst dus auch anders machen: nicht Hardware auswählen sondern System , dort Hardware , Geräte Manager.
Dann dort UBS Controller anklicken. Wenn ein gelbes Zeichen neben dem USB Symbol erscheint, dann fehlen die Treiber. Anklicken, rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Treiber erneut installieren - ....

Und danach neu staren, den Scanner anschliessen und die Treiber für den Scanner installieren (oder umgekehrt, manchmal verlangt das Gerät, dass die Treiber vor dem anstecken installiert werden.)


----------



## SnowLady (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe nun wie von euch beschrieben versucht die Treiber des USB Controllers neu zu installieren. Das Problem ist nur, dass wenn ich unter Systemsteuerung
->System->Geräte-Manager überhaupt keinen USB Anschluss angezeigt bekomme. Wenn ich nach neuer Hardware suche findet es außerdem auch keine ;-)... was nun?

Thx SnowLady


----------



## melfoers (12. März 2004)

hi,

1) welche Win98 version hast du, die ersten konnten noch kein USB unterstützen.
Da gab es mal von MS ein Patch für 98. um USB zu erkennen.

2) ist dein USB Anschluss im Bios aktiviert
wenn nicht mals der Hostcontoller im Gerätemanager auftaucht könnte das auch sein.

gruß
melfoers


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Schau mal ins BIOS, ob die USB Anschlüsse deaktiviert (disabled) sind und stell sie gegebenenfalls auf enabled um.

Bist du dir sicher, dass keine USB Anschlüsse angezeigt werden? Hast du sonst keine USB Geräte am PC?

Schau mal nach, welche Version von Windows98 du hast (Rechtsklicht auf Arbeitsplatz , Eigenschaften, und poste das hier.


----------



## SnowLady (13. März 2004)

Hallo!

Also mein Scanner funktioniert jetzt wieder, wollte mich für eure hilfreichen Tipps verändern. Hab die USB Einstellung im BIOS verändert. Wusste nicht dass man das kann!

Also thx... SnowLady


----------

